# .mod file player



## thedudeabides317 (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi

Can anyone recommend a freeware .mod file player. I would like to view video filmed on a JVC Memory Camcorder.

Cheers


----------



## CapriAnupam (Jul 9, 2008)

Heres a mod player : http://www.softpedia.com/get/Multimedia/Audio/Audio-Players/Little-Module-Player.shtml

These links will also help you.. they have more players listed.
http://www.fileinfo.net/extension/mod
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Module_file


----------

